# cub cadet yanmar ex450



## ricky

guess i have wrong forum no one know anything about these tractors ? yanmar built yanmar motor


----------



## franny49

Ricky - I like you would like some information on this tractor - looked one today and got a price of 20,500 with 0% - don't know if this is a good price or not.


----------



## StCroixTractors

Hi ricky,

This "yanmar"...Is it a china rice patty machine? I have a 1980 yanmar, 17hp at the motor and 15hp at the pto. I hate to say it but if you have a china made yanmar you got 1 hell of a tractor. i don't know why but seems the china men make stuff better for them than for us americans. My yanmar is unreal! Very well built! common parts, Nice machine!!


----------



## ricky

hey i can,t put a price on them i keep getting a diff of 3-4,000 $$$ from dealers


----------



## ROLLIN

Hello! I am typing to let all that are interested in the ex450 that it is one fine machine! I have logged over 315 hours on mine and it has done everything that i have asked it to do. I run a new holland 462 7' hay mower, landpride 2672 6' disk, 10' three point hitch harrow, and it came with a loader with a 6' bucket. It handles all task superbly. I have had only one implement that wouldn't stay behind it and that is a rhino 272 6' heavy duty bush hog. Two stump jumpers and an output shaft from the 130 hp gear box failed!!!! However rhino replaced the aforementioned parts under warranty. If you are looking for a small machine that packs a big punch...run don't walk to your closest cub cadet yanmar dealer! Three years ago i paid $19,400 and am very well pleased!! Respectfully submitted, rufus w.


----------

